# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Dr Bhatti explains away Finasteride Phobia and Testosterone Levels

## Shera

Dear all,

Its always a hot topic, Finasteride use and whether pre and post op hair transplant patients should take it.

In the following video Dr Bhatti uses his expertise to explain away the phobias associated with Finasteride use and explains in detail the relationship with Testosterone levels.

Again, a must see for so many of you out there. 




Kindest Regards

Shera
UK Patient Advisor for Dr Tejinder Bhatti
Darling Buds Hair Transplant Center, Chandigarh, India
Tel +44 7708 018667 (call / text / whatsapp)
Tel 0800 634 8588 (UK Toll free number)
Email UK@darlingbuds.com
My Amazing Hair Transplant Story
I am not a medical professional. All opinions are my own and my advice should not constitute as medical advice

----------

